# Bailmint's Sorority Journal



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, so this is my first time doing a journal so I don't know if there are 'rules' to doing one xD, but there is a first for everything.

So, I'm starting a Sorority in 1-3 week(s). After _lots_ of convincing my mom. She said we can shop for the stuff next week once she gets her cast off and can walk. I went through my mom's office and I found a 10g tank, filter, and gravel:









Also some mason jars for quarantine:









I'm actually looking at a 20g instead, but if I can't get it I have le 10g. Once I get more supplies I'll post pics c:
Also, I'm reserving this female on aqua bid hopefully:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay, so for the decor I selected:
I'm ordering 3 packs of these:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1503804

2 Packs of these:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1503715

2 Packs of these:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1430076

and 3 of these:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=2245141

also this:
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/li...000Lt3U_8ND?_t=pfm=search&SearchTerm=hornwort

Hopefully it's enough to cover a 20g o-o
Without the fish and tank cost it's $97.41 including tax.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Just bought the supplies and wrote my dad a check for $100 as the total was $97. Squee! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I cannot wait either. You better post pictures


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks! I'll post tons hehe.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

That CT female is so pretty!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

hows it going? is your mom's cast off yet?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the concern-it's fine, she hasn't changed her mind about it so yay xD. Her cast isn't off yet, but it will be soon-less than a week.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Bad news, I have to wait until _fall_. I'm moving to NC in two months, so it's going to be a hassle to move my five boys and a sorority down for the summer, so when I get back in August/September I'll be able to get it. But I'll still be preparing for it!


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

bet you're excited! I sure am! I want to do a sorority too but i have to wait until i move!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup and thanks xD Looks like we're in the same situation.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Alright, I'm sooo pissed and stressed. I've probably already taken 3 years off of my life. I freaking HATE petco and UPS. I ordered a package, and it delivered to someone else's house in GEORGIA. It had ALL of my sorority stuff! I spent $100 DOLLARS ON IT!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

:'( im going to cry, y u have to move!?!?!!?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

and im sorry about all your sorority stuff. I hope it all works out


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh the moving is only for the summer hehe, I'll be right back in VA in September c:. It's only going to be a wee bit less than four months, but I can continue to plan and buy stuff until then to make me well prepared.

Yeah, I'm working it out but Petco is so damn slow with emailing. They said they'd email me with details of what's happening with it and where it is, I want to punch UPS right in the face.

Excuse the language. :C


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

....I am so tempted to get these girls...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1400359209

[[If I can get mason jars set up and if I have enough money in the bank I'm probably going to get them.]]


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Good news!!
I checked my bank account, and I have enough for the three girls AND shipping. Also, I set up two mason jars and one almost 1g tank that I had excess. I spent 30 minutes cleaning out the flour out of the jars and soaking the gravel and putting ziploc bags for lids [with holes poked for air]. Squee! I might be able to buy it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

YES, DO IT NOW!!!! They are so adorable, I want them


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I will try and do it now xD Just gotta lure my dad away from my mom o3o.


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

i wish i could get my girls from a good breeder! I might just have to wait until i get a job so i can do that.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, money's a problem for me too. Sadly I can't get all my girls from AquaBid, just a few. I decided not to get the three girls because my mom's going to find out xD, I'm probably going to order one girl [She's beautiful!] instead. I'm just waiting on a quote from the transhipper.


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

*spy music plays*


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Cx Don't worry, I'm almost sure I'm going to get this one. I just have to wait for the transhipper to respond, it's taking FOREVER.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Good luck with getting them!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Squee! I just got this girl:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1400490666

I bought her on the breeders site so her auction is still up, but I already paid hehe. Still waiting for transhipper response, but I emailed them the name of the transhipper so they know where to send her. I can't wait!!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

She's beautiful. If it turns out that you don't want her, send her to me!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

xD -possessive hands- MINE! -hiss-


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! The picture isn't working!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh don't worry! I got some in HTML format! xD


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She is gorgous


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> xD -possessive hands- MINE! -hiss-


No, mine! Mwu ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

-Clings to fish tank- mINE HAHA


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

what are you gonna name her? she's lovely


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks, I'm naming her Fjord. Credits to lilnaugrim for the name.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

How do you pronounce Fjord?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Fee-ord, I believe.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Why does it need a J then?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

It's just the name, it's a breed of horse. 
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s176/vinellaa/tja_038.jpg


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

It is also a geographic feature http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fjord

It's a Norwegian word, since fjords are found in that part of the world.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well yeah, but I was first introduced to the name by the breed of horse when I was a horse person xD. But yes, that too.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

There's so many horse people on this forum.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, count me out. I used to love them, now every time I see one I just get sad and a little angry because of some stuff that happened with my riding teacher, me, and my mom. [Note: Teacher+Mom vs. Me]

But I can handle naming one after such a pretty breed.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Nosy Parkerness Mode- Activated.
Why?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

It's just, the riding teacher started getting too harsh on the horse and I. My mom would tell her things she didn't need to know to get me on my teachers bad side-which worked. The teacher taught me to hit the horse if it tries to walk away. I left and never went back. Now my mom and her are begging me to come back to riding, but I'm going to be questioned. I've gotten to the point where I can't even go to the farm without hyperventilating because my horse is there, which is now my brother's horse since he can put up with the teacher, but that'll change with age. I love my horse very much and it hurts, since he loved me too.

I'm still with my mom though-constantly telling me I should ride him again or I'm going to grow out of all of my interests because I didn't continue this one. She always likes to call me selfish, hates everything I have to say, and passes on hurtful things my siblings and apparently my dad say behind my back. My dad just agrees with her since he's submissive, but she's too stupid to know the difference of having an opinion and just going along with something to make it easier. I'm anxiously waiting for her to move out with my older sister and two twin brothers this summer to her 'new' house. (And she wonders why we're poor, she just bought a third friggin house.) She said 'I hate living here, I hate all of you, I can't wait to move out.' So she's packing up her faves and leaving forever. I'm going to be forced to move down there in a year to finish some really good school that they want me to go to, but I want to stay here and continue living my life. I convinced my sister to go to the school down there so my mom would have to move. She's in a wheelchair so she claims to not be able to move, but she can walk on her own in less than a week. .-. It's insensitive of me but she's just insensitive to me. One time I even threatened to kill myself [I wasn't going to, just wanted to see reaction.] and she said 'your choice. ._. I won't care.'

God I dislike her so much. Especially how ignorant she is to my fish. She always says 'You replaced your horse with _fish_' and one time I told her 'It's because I don't have a bunch of "adults" yelling and screaming at me about everything I'm doing wrong. Fish keeping is my own, and since no one besides me in this house know anything about it, you can't dictate what I do.' She grounded me _forever_. She even thought Bettas were coldwater fish and she always commented on how my tanks are too big for them. Yeah right. Also she commented a bunch that 'Why do you need so much stuff for them they're just tiny half dead looking things at the pet store.'

She aggravates me so much, I've commented endlessly that I can't wait to move myself the hell out.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Poor you.. Never leave her alone in a house with one of your fish. At least she's moving.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks-I have to leave her alone though, I have school and she can't work. I'm overjoyed about her moving xD.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okayy the package of sorority stuff has been redirected and Petco is returning our items without any fees, not even shipping. Yay. 

Also-I decided to attempt at a Betta fish multiplayer game:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=399642


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

When will you get your stuff? And your bettas?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Mom's making me wait till fall. I have the stuff, and I'm receiving one of the females in a week, but no sorority till fall. :c


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

That's so stupid!!!! I dislike this women and I havnt even met her. I feel for y


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I know, , she shows way too much favoritism also.

But at least I'm getting a sorority right? Oh well, at least I'm getting out of school on Thursday xD. More time for Bettas.


----------

